# Lion Victorieux Cycles?



## Simple. (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi guys/gals.. Many thanks to my post on my old Claud Butler track bike last year. It still sits in my living room and I admire it everyday. Haha

This one has me stumped.

Just got this skip tooth “track” bike that’s fixed gear. It came with a set of wooden rims, that the old owner said he had removed so he could ride it around some time in the past...and I cannot find any info on the head badge at all.

I will let the photos speak for themselves, and any info is much appreciated!  Thanks!!

What I know... 

BSA front chain wheel, vintage pearsons leather saddle, similar to a brooks, serial number for frame is at the top of the seat tube... headset is also serial numbered.  I’m taking a long shot and guessing it’s pre ‘33.


- Jon


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 2, 2018)

cool bike, like is as old as me? 67


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 2, 2018)

my Dad actually like 97


----------



## Simple. (Jul 18, 2018)

So I’m thinking about selling this bike. I’m really not sure how to price it or if I should include the wood rims, or sell them separately?  I like it but I have too many projects and bicycles, this one probably belongs in someone else’s hands

Jon


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2018)

I would include the wood rims, personally.


----------



## Dufi (May 22, 2020)

Simple. said:


> So I’m thinking about selling this bike. I’m really not sure how to price it or if I should include the wood rims, or sell them separately?  I like it but I have too many projects and bicycles, this one probably belongs in someone else’s hands
> 
> Jon



Bello Jon, is this bicycle still for sale?


----------



## Waffenrad (May 23, 2020)

I don't read much French but there are a number of early advertisements showing what must be this brand of cycle, although under the name "Lion d'Or" (Gold Lion) not "Lion Victorieux" (Victorious Lion).  Both brands clearly had connection to B.S.A. and both head badges featured a gold lion.  It must have been a French subsidiary or importer of English B.S.A.    Everything I've seen dates to around 1910 but this bike looks a little later (pedals, seat clamp) and certainly the cellulose fenders which would have been correct on an English bike but much later.  Maybe that accounts for the variance in the name.  The wood rims may have been on the bike when the PO got it, which seems reasonable if it was already in the US in the early twentieth century, but I am doubtful they were original.  The ads say Dunlop or Michelin tires which were likely clincher (wired-on) tires on steel rims, not the American single-tubes that typically accompanied wood rims. Clincher profile wood rims were rare and English and European makers preferred steel.


----------



## Dufi (May 24, 2020)

The Cycles Lion Victorieux was Made in Belgium in the town cald Thielt, now cald Tielt.
I wonder how this bicycle ended up in Troy Michigan?
Still would like to bring the bicycle back home as I live in Tielt at 500 m from the barn where he was made.


----------



## Waffenrad (May 24, 2020)

Do know the connection between Lion Victorieux in Thielt, Belgium and British B.S.A.?  I'm sure the similarity to French Lion d'Or and this bike's B.S.A. chain wheel are more than coincidence.


----------



## dnc1 (May 25, 2020)

Waffenrad said:


> Do know the connection between Lion Victorieux in Thielt, Belgium and British B.S.A.?  I'm sure the similarity to French Lion d'Or and this bike's B.S.A. chain wheel are more than coincidence.



Around the time you are talking, many  small scale, 'artisan' manufacturers all over the world would buy in BSA components and fittings to make their own bicycles. 
The BSA fittings catalogues display a fantastic range of frame lugs, enabling many a framebuilder to produce copies of BSA style machines.We are talking many  hundreds of manufacturers.  
Many marques used  BSA chainsets on their machines as a sign of a high quality bicycle.
Perhaps 'Lion d'Or' did import complete BSA bicycles, but I think it more likely that they bought in the parts.
Here are a few images from.the 1910 BSA fittings catalogue , courtesy of the V-CC library.....


----------



## dnc1 (May 25, 2020)

Dufi said:


> The Cycles Lion Victorieux was Made in Belgium in the town cald Thielt, now cald Tielt.
> I wonder how this bicycle ended up in Troy Michigan?
> Still would like to bring the bicycle back home as I live in Tielt at 500 m from the barn where he was made.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information,  good to know where it comes from.
You should have this bicycle!


----------



## Dufi (May 25, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks for this information,  good to know where it comes from.
> 
> You should have this bicycle!
> Thanks!
> ...


----------



## Dufi (May 25, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Around the time you are talking, many  small scale, 'artisan' manufacturers all over the world would buy in BSA components and fittings to make their own bicycles.
> The BSA fittings catalogues display a fantastic range of frame lugs, enabling many a framebuilder to produce copies of BSA style machines.We are talking many  hundreds of manufacturers.
> Many marques used  BSA chainsets on their machines as a sign of a high quality bicycle.
> Perhaps 'Lion d'Or' did import complete BSA bicycles, but I think it more likely that they bought in the parts.
> ...



Thanks for the info, hereby a picture of the bottom bracket of my “home made” BSA,


----------



## dnc1 (May 25, 2020)

Ha Ha! @Dufi 
I do see a lot of those chain stay lugs.
Looks good, what is it? 
You should start a thread on bicycles built from BSA fittings.


----------



## Simple. (Jun 1, 2020)

Wow very good info here!  I picked up the bike from a local estate, and the people are no longer around.  Wish I had more information on how this bike made it all the alway here!

 I unfortunately I did sell this bike but it is still local.  I can try to reach out to the person who purchased it for you.

Jon


----------



## Dufi (Jun 1, 2020)

Simple. said:


> Wow very good info here!  I picked up the bike from a local estate, and the people are no longer around.  Wish I had more information on how this bike made it all the alway here!
> 
> I unfortunately I did sell this bike but it is still local.  I can try to reach out to the person who purchased it for you.
> 
> Jon



Hello Jon, i realy would like to bring this bicycle back as all the bicycle made in my region are gone thanks to WW1 & 2, greetings Filip Tielt Belgium


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dufi said:


> Hello Jon, i realy would like to bring this bicycle back as all the bicycle made in my region are gone thanks to WW1 & 2, greetings Filip Tielt Belgium



Good luck Filip!
Keep us updated on any developments in this interesting story.


----------



## Simple. (Jun 1, 2020)

Owner of the bike is a member on here, I’ve forwarded this thread to him.  Good luck!


----------



## Dufi (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## Dufi (Jul 5, 2020)

Still no news after one month


----------



## Dufi (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello, almost one year has past, no news, no Photo from the Lion Victorieux, pity. 
Still her is a picture of the man that build this bicycle in the right, George Buyssens.


----------

